# Vaginismus



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone have this and how long before you were able to overcome this?

I have secondary chronic vaginismus that I'm currently working on. I haven't told my husband the details yet. It was caused by my kidney and bladder infections. I'm working very hard to overcome this. I don't have any issues with intercourse at all other then it's extremely painful at this moment. It's just that my muscles are constantly contracting which is causing constant pain. It's all involuntary and it's happening 24/7.

I also have blood cysts on both ovaries and I don't know if it has anything to do with my muscles involuntary contracting.

I bought the dilators last week and I've noticed a little progress after a weeks usage.

Does anyone here have any advice about this condition? Thanks.

I have such a high drive too. It's something I need to fix as soon as possible.


----------



## ForBetter (Mar 6, 2012)

I really have little knowledge about this condition, but when I read your post, immediately I thought of Botox. 

Researching it a bit on the Internet, I read that clinical trials showed it to be curative with progressive dilation. Google it, clinical trials info comes up in the top few entries on search.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Relaxation, relaxation, relaxation. IME, this is the only thing that helps. Unfortunately, because you're expecting penetration to be painful, you will tense up and it will be. Have you tried lots of KY Jelly (or another lubricant) and going really slowly with foreplay? It's important that you communicate well to your H what is going on.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I have more of a problem where my body is trying to "hold it in" from going to the bathroom more then anything. I can feel the muscles contract each time I relax. 

I'm on the bike right now, so I'm hoping the blood flow will help relax these muscles as well. I can't move my upper body, so I flex my stomach and in return relaxes the muscle down below. The dilators are really making a difference. I'm glad I got them.


----------

